# Finding ipaddress of all devices on LAN



## devangshu

I just put a Linksys WRT54G wireless router on an XP SP2 Lan where there is a broadband router (Model UT 304R2) that occupies the default ip address 192.168.1.1. and that is my default gateway
The connections are 
1)DSL cable into UT-304R2 
2)Cable from UT-304R2 to WRT54G
3)Lan (wired) from WRT54G to 2 desktops, which are manually configured 
as 192.168.1.5 and 192.168.1.11
4) Wireless from WRT54G to 2 laptops, which are dynamically assigned ipaddresses in the range 192.168.1.100-254
Everything is working fine and I can discover my computer ipaddresses by ipconfig 
But how do I discover my WRT54G ipaddress so that I can configure and add WEP security? Linksys normall assigns the default ipaddress of 192.168.1.1 to itself but it hasn't done that. The ip address must be something else here. 
In fact, how I find IP address of all devices on the LAN in case I want to connect printer,etc? 
Sorry for what must be basic questions! I am new to networking


----------



## devangshu

I have a Linksys WRT54G wireless router on an XP SP2 Lan where there is a broadband router (Model UT 304R2) that occupies the default ip address 192.168.1.1. and that is my default gateway
The connections are 
1)DSL cable into UT-304R2 
2)Cable from UT-304R2 to WRT54G
3)Lan (wired) from WRT54G to 2 desktops, which are manually configured 
as 192.168.1.5 and 192.168.1.11
4) Wireless from WRT54G to 2 laptops, which are dynamically assigned ip addresses in the range 192.168.1.100-254
Everything is working fine and I can discover my computer ipaddresses by ipconfig 
But how do I discover my WRT54G ipaddress so that I can configure it and add WEP security? Linksys normally assigns the default ipaddress of 192.168.1.1 to itself but it hasn't done that since the UT 304R2 is visible at 192.168.1.1. The WRT54G ip address must be something else here. 
In fact, how I find IP address of all devices on the LAN in case I want to connect printer,etc? 
Sorry for what must be basic questions! I am new to networking


----------



## devangshu

Sorry I posted twice by mistake. My bad


----------



## Tekmazter

Your Wireless router IP address should be your default gateway from the ipconfig command based on the connectivity you posted. 

From there can also pull a listing of IP's on the LAN from the Linksys device. At least the one's the Linksys has issued IP's to. If you're wondering what IP's to use for say a printer, remember your DHCP range (it's on the Linksys) and use an IP address outside of this range for the printer.


----------



## makemorebeer

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Network-IP-Scanner/SoftPerfect-Network-Scanner.shtml

I currently administer a 500 node network and when i'm curiouse about rogues i usually run this pretty little app. In your case i'd scan the entire 192.168.0.0 255.255.0.0 range. it'll take a day or more to finish the scan but you can narrow the search parameters if you'd like. it'll tell you everything that's connected.


----------



## Tekmazter

nmap would be a far better tool for scanning rogue IP's with a /16. Extremely FAST and pretty much the defacto standard as far as port scanners are concerned. 

Also note that scanning a range of IP's will not always show you a rogue machine. You can easily hide a PC on a LAN from a port scan and even more easily hide a rogue subnet. nmap can also do OS detection which would come in handy while setting up snoops etc...


----------



## devangshu

Tks much! Switched off the router, reconfigured the Linksys Wireless (there was an ip conflict on 192.168.1.1 though the system was working fine) and then switched the router back on again. Will do the nmap and softperfect thing.


----------



## johnwill

If you have two routers daisy-chained, and both are trying to use 192.168.1.1 as a base address, you shouldn't get anything.

How exactly are you connecting the two routers together? What port on the Linksys are you connecting to the UT 304R2?


----------



## Tekmazter

johnwill said:


> If you have two routers daisy-chained, and both are trying to use 192.168.1.1 as a base address, you shouldn't get anything.
> 
> How exactly are you connecting the two routers together? What port on the Linksys are you connecting to the UT 304R2?




Hi John,

I think this is a dup post. There is another thread running right alongside this one in this forum.


----------



## devangshu

Hi JohnWill,
I had them connected via lan port to lan port. It was indeed working fine despite the IP conflict. When I typed 192.168.1.1 with everything up, I found the UT304R2. When I switched the UT 304R2 off, the Linksys was at 192.168.1.1. After I changed the Linksys IP 
it was cool. 
Tks for trying to help and sorry for the dupe!


----------



## johnwill

SO, this is working now?


----------



## devangshu

Yes JohnWill it's working now thanks and I can admin the WRT54G as well to set security, etc.


----------

